# MAC - MAC In Lillyland - Jan 10



## lara (Oct 8, 2009)

Place all your *MAC In Lilyland* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *MAC In Lilyland* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *MAC In Lilyland* colour story thread.


----------



## lara (Oct 8, 2009)

Courtesy of *erine1881*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_sorry all the colours bled together.  resort life wasn't there, so there's no swatch of it.  but atleast this way you can see what i mean by how sparkley they are!






the white is hard to see











http://i746.photobucket.com/albums/x...IMG_0571-1.jpg_


----------



## lara (Oct 8, 2009)

*Rubenesque *Paint Pot





*Rubenesque *Paint Pot





*Bare Study* Paint Pot





*239 Eye Shading* brush


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Oct 9, 2009)

Bare Study Paint Pot (No Flash) 





Bare Study Paint Pot (With Flash) 





Bare Study Swatch (No Flash NC15/NW15 Combo Skin)





Bare Study Paint Pot (Flash NC15/NW15 Combo Skin)


----------



## Half N Half (Oct 10, 2009)

_Bare Study Paint Pot_


----------



## Half N Half (Oct 28, 2009)

Fresco Rose Paint Pot






Swatched on hand


----------



## iheartmakeup (Nov 6, 2009)

Florida





Joie-De-Vivre 





Optimistic Orange 





So Sweet, So Easy 





swatches! I haven't swatched florida, I'm not sure if I want to keep it or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Left-Right: So Sweet, So Easy, Joie-De-Vivre, Optimistic Orange 

Flash:





No flash:


----------



## iheartmakeup (Dec 2, 2009)

pearlmette shadow-


----------



## purplerinne (Jan 4, 2010)

lipgelees but didn't write down the names


----------



## KarlaSugar (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jan 7, 2010)

Resort Life lip gelee, no flash. It's a little more pink in person.


----------



## sleepyhead (Jan 7, 2010)

face powder + lipgelees + nail polishes




bathroom lighting





close up of lipgelees





cremeblend blushes
l to r: 




different lightings


----------



## make_up_maven (Jan 7, 2010)

MAC in Lillyland
Pearlmatte Face Powder


----------



## Half N Half (Jan 11, 2010)

Pearlmatte Face Powder





So Sweet, So Easy Cremeblend Blush





So Sweet, So Easy swatched on hand





Coconut Ice Nail Lacquer (LOVE IT!!!)


----------



## glowingface (Jan 11, 2010)

Glamour for All lipglass and Universal Pigment are not from this collection.


----------



## only1angel (Jan 15, 2010)

Optimistic Orange, Joie-De-Vivre, So Sweet So Easy, Florida








Top: Preppy, Shift to Pink
Bottom: Lush & Bright, Resort Life








Here is a cheek swatch of Optimistic Orange and Lush & Bright on my lips







Here's Optimistic Orange applied with a heavier hand for you to see what it looks like if you layer more.


----------



## only1angel (Jan 15, 2010)

Optimistic Orange on cheeks AND lips








Shift to Pink








Preppy





The 2 lipgelees look super similar in these 2 pics but in person, Preppy is much brighter, almost a hot pink, and has more pigment. Shift to pink is much lighter and mostly just glitter with a tint IMO.


----------



## blowyourmind (Jan 19, 2010)

no flash:




flash:




top of hand: So Sweet, So Easy Cremeblend blush with Preppy Lipgelee on top of it.
bottom of hand: Shift To Pink Lipgelee, Preppy Lipgelee, So Sweet, So Easy Cremeblend Blush





So Sweet, So Easy on lips





Preppy Lipgelee





Shift To Pink Lipgelee





So Sweet, So Easy with Preppy on top





Up The Amp with Shift To Pink


----------



## Karrie (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Leila_Lei (Jan 20, 2010)

Bare Study Paint Pot, Graphblack Technakohl Liner and 168 Brush


----------



## Karrie (Jan 21, 2010)

3 Coats Coconut Ice


----------



## Karrie (Jan 25, 2010)

Cremeblend Blush Lip Swatches:


----------



## Half N Half (Jan 30, 2010)

Preppy and Lush & Bright Lipgelee







Swatched on hand


----------



## Leila_Lei (Jan 31, 2010)

Here we have Coconut Ice Nail Lacquer, Joie-de-Vivre Cremeblend Blush and Lush & Bright Lipgelée...still waiting on Preppy Lipgelée though!


----------



## ashpardesi (Feb 18, 2010)

.....................


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

joie-de-vivre blended on top, one swipe on bottom


----------

